# A couple more almost done



## kfuknives (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of orders that are almost done. Its stabilized Koa with toxic green pinstripe and orange G10 liners. Still need to clean up and sharpen. Its not the curliest wood but it really changes colors.

http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1129.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1130.jpg


----------



## kfuknives (Jul 20, 2012)

http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1163.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1161.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1164.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Man I have got to find some time for a knife build! Those are cool


Yup, me too! Ditto


----------

